# Which TV-Tuner for Gentoo?

## JDCentral

Hey - I'm creating a PVR box with Gentoo linux, and want to know which Tuner I should get.

The CPU is an Athlon XP-M 2600+, so I don't think I'll need hardware mpeg-2 encoding.

Id like to spend around $50, but want good/full linux support.

----------

## JDCentral

What about the AverMedia M150?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16815100007

Not sure if hardware MPEG-2 is supported by linux, though.

EDIT: Nope.. known NOT to work under IVTV

----------

## Mben

i would avoid the usb tuners. i have a usb2 tuner i cant seem to make work (compro) as do several others here.

no personal experience but a lot of the hauppage pci tuners should work from what i have read. the wintv go (budget model) it supported by bttv i think.

----------

## luisfelipe

I have a pixelview playtv pro (bt878) that works reasonably well. 

I'm having problems setting the remote control to work, but I think

it might have something to do with my kernel config.

----------

## desolation

Hauppage PVR250 or 350

----------

## Sm1

There is nothing wrong with the PVR 150 or 500 if you go with the ivtv3.0 drivers branch from chris kennedy's site.

----------

## W3BMAST3R101

Does any one else have any good tv tuner ideas? I currently have a wintv-go that i got for $18 and i'm probably just going to sell it off on ebay. I reaaally need a better card. Any thing under $50 would be awesome.

thnx, 

the w3b

----------

## tranquilcool

am using Pinnacle Systems Inc. PCTV pro (TV + FM stereo receiver) and works damn fine

----------

## yfh2

Analog : any Miro PCTV or Hauppage with a BT chip will do. Ebay it.

DVB-T : Aver media 771 (might be a little bit more expensive than 50 $)

----------

